# Problem with my cherry barbs



## karen99 (Feb 20, 2006)

I recently bought 5 young cherry barbs at PetCo, probably a mistake. I already had one beautifully colored male cherry about 5 years old.
Well, as soon as I got them home and was floating them in the bag, I noticed one of the young barbs was holding his fins tight and twitching a little; just thought it was stress and released the young ones into the tank. The first day they seemed quite happy and active.
Then they started hiding in the plants. Even the old one, who had not been a shy fish, would dart away and hide when I approached. So... I sort of neglected them and didn't check on them each day. I did test the water nearly every day.
Today the pH was suddenly lower than it should have been. The tank water had been at 7.8 like our tap water; it suddenly dropped to 7.0 in a day for no apparent reason. When I checked on the barbs, I could see my older barb seemed to be in distress. I searched my plants for the remaining barbs and found one dead, one dying, two in distress; one had just disappeared.

So I have 3 sick barbs now. They won't swim unless frightened; they just sit there, about in the middle of the tank. They hold all their fins tightly against their body except to flick them out very rapidly maybe every second. They look about as uncomfortable as a fish can look. But I can't see anything else wrong with them.
So... I was wondering if this behavior was likely to be a disease possibly introduced from the Petco fish... or if it's from the mysterious pH drop. I would really love any help/suggestions that anyone could offer. I've really gotten kind of attached to my older cherry barb and hate the idea of losing him to something I might have avoided.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, the thing you should have done, but is too late now, is quarantine your new fish! I can't recommend this enough times, it is the only way to completly avoid the death of a beloved fish to a new disease. 
Anyway, steps to take now:
Hmm... it's hard to say exactly what your fish might have, and it is possible the ph drop has contributed to their distress, so try to stabilize that. Also, do a water change (these are always good) and add some stress coat. It might also be wise to add some Melafix, to help combat any bacterial problems the new guys might have. Your description doesn't lead me to believe your fish have any parasites or other outright nasties so don't treat them with anything unless you have too... the Melafix is a natural product, and not so harsh, and I usually treat all new fish with this.

For next time, remember, quarantine! Even if this is done in a five gallon bucket, or a small, temporary tank, it is worth it in the long run.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, quarantine is sooo important, especially when you're buying fish from a chain of any sort where who knows what they could have.

Like Raven said, do lots of water changes and see if they start to improve. I wouldn't medicate, since you don't know what the problem may be.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

JanS said:


> I agree, quarantine is sooo important, especially when you're buying fish from a chain of any sort where who knows what they could have.
> 
> Like Raven said, do lots of water changes and see if they start to improve. I wouldn't medicate, since you don't know what the problem may be.


Water changes, water changes...if that does not work, melafix and pimafix.


----------



## karen99 (Feb 20, 2006)

I've been doing small water changes, about 10% yesterday and today. I don't dare change more because of the pH difference.
The survivng four cherries don't look any worse and are still interested in food. They aren't hiding in the plants as much so I've been able to observe them much better.
I know I should have quarantined the new ones. I don't have any cycled aquarium for quarantine though. Just an old 2 gallon betta bowl. If I treat them with melafix, should I remove them to the betta bowl for treatment?


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

no need, melafix is a good, natural medicine, and it won't stain the water or anything. The only problem I've had with it over the years is that cherry shrimp show a sensitivity to it after two or three days of dosing. So, as long as you are shrimp free you should be good to go... an besides, I wouldn't move the barbs to an unheated betta bowl in their condition... or any other day for that matter.


----------



## karen99 (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't have any shrimp, but will the melafix harm plants or snails?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It won't hurt the plants or snails (I don't think), but I have heard a few reports of it interfering with the Betta's ability to breathe, so you may not want to take chances.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

JanS said:


> I have heard a few reports of it interfering with the Betta's ability to breathe, so you may not want to take chances.


That's very interesting, but I had stopped keeping bettas before I discovered the wonders of melafix, so I never got to witness this... but I'll keep that in mind- I keep a notebook for my tanks and make lists of such things.


----------



## karen99 (Feb 20, 2006)

I decided not to try the melafix - the surviving barbs seem to be slowly recovering and I don't want to risk harming anything else in the tank.
The adult cherry still looks very unhappy and isn't swimming around much, but he's eating and pooping. The young ones are acting almost normal and their coloring has brightened up noticeably in the last day or two.
I'm beginning to suspect the problem was my fault rather than the store's. I have no idea how/why my pH suddenly dropped like that. But the fish appear to be slowly adapting and recovering.


----------

